# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Lufte PDSH-BDI per kolltuk realizim i skenarit serb per destabilizim gjithshqiptar.

## Faik

AJDE PER HAJR NA QOFTE - NISI LUFTA SHQIPTARO-SHQIPTAR...TURP I MADH  :i terbuar: 


*Bombë në Forinë, BDI akuzon PDSH-në* 

_Shkruar: 22/04/2008 - 08:54
 Sot rreth orës 03.00 në fshatin Forinë të Gostivarit, është hudhur një bombë në oborrin e shtëpisë së Talat Xhaferit, ish-zëvendësministër i Mbrojtjes nga radhët e BDI-së._

Nga shpërthimi nuk ka asnjë të lënduar. Ndërsa policia thotë se është duke e hetuar rastin.
Ndërkohë rreth incidentin në Forinë ka reaguar BDI. Bashkimi Demokratik për Integrim ka arsye të forta për të besuar se incidenti i mbrëmshëm është vepër e Partisë Demokratike Shqiptare. Dëshmitarët okularë kanë njohur veturën nga e cila është hedhur bomba si dhe personat që kanë drejtuar me të, thuhet në reagimin e BDI-së.

Vlerësojmë se provokimi i incidenteve të këtilla nga ana e Partisë Demokratike Shqiptare ka për qëllim të mbjellë frikë tek elektorati dhe në këtë mënyrë të pamundësojë realizimin e zgjedhjeve të lira, fer e demokratike.  Konstatojmë se Partia Demokratike Shqiptare vazhdon të shkelë të gjitha parimet e demokracisë dhe njeh vetëm dhunën dhe frikësimin si mjete për të marrë dhe ushtruar pushtetin, shtohet më tej. 

Prishja e imazhit të zgjedhjeve, që po dëshmohet si një strategji e Partisë Demokratike Shqiptare, e ka koston e lartë për Maqedoninë, në prag të anëtarësimit në NATO.  Ftojmë zyrtarët e kësaj partie që menjëherë të ndërpresin me fushatën e këtillë të shantazhimit dhe frikësimit të popullatës dhe të krijojnë kushte për realizimin e procesit normal zgjedhor, thuhet në reagimin e BDI-së. 

**************************************************  ***************

*Sulmohen zyrat e PDSH-së në Orizare, akuzohet BDI-ja* 

_Shkruar: 22/04/2008 - 12:03
 Në fshatin Orizare të Kumanovës, sot në mëngjes janë sulmuar me armë zjarri zyrat e Partisë Demokratike Shqiptare._

Disa persona, tani për tani të panjohur, në ora 04.30 kanë shtënë me arnë zjarri drejt zyrave të PDSH-së, ndërsa pasi që kanë hyrë brenda e kanë dëmtuar inventarin e partisë.

Nga Ministria e Punëve të Brendshme, bëjnë të ditur se nga incidenti në fjalë nuk ka asnjë të lënduar. 
Ekipe të policisë gjatë ditës kanë qëndruar në Orizare për të bërë hetime lidhur me rastin.

Ndërkohë funksionarë të PDSH-së të kësaj ane, kanë thënë se pas këtij sulmi qëndrojnë struktura të BDI-së.

----------


## Faik

*Digjet Shtabi i PDSH-së në Orizare*

Gazeta LAJM

Shtabi partiak i Partisë Demokratike Shqiptare (PDSH) në fshatin Orizare të Kumanovës është djegur tërësisht në orët e hershme të mëngjesit. Viktima dhe të lënduar në këtë incident nuk ka. Sipas informacioneve të para të Ministrisë së Punëve të Brendshme (MPB), nuk ka të lënduar. Policia e Kumanovës ka bërë hetim dhe ka ndërmarrë masa për zbardhjen e rastit. Mëngjesin e orës 4:30 minuta nga ana e më shumë personave janë thyer xhamat e zyrës së PDSH-së në fshat. Autorët e panjohur kanë hyrë në shtab dhe I kanë vënë flakën inventarit. Më pas kanë shtënë disa rafalë në ajr me armë automatike. 

Nga ana tjetër rreth orës 3:00 të mëngjesit në fshatin Forinë të Gostivarit, është hedhur një bombë në oborrin e shtëpisë së Talat Xhaferit, ish-zëvendësministër i Mbrojtjes nga radhët e Bashkimit Demokratik për Integrim (BDI). Nga shpërthimi nuk ka asnjë të lënduar. Ndërsa policia thotë se është duke e hetuar rastin. Po ashtu sot në mëngjes është sulmuar edhe shtabi zgjedhor i PDSH-së, në fshatin Likovë. Edhe për këtë incident, policia nuk ka dalë me njoftim zyrtar se kush mund të kenë qenë kryerësit e veprës.

----------


## Renea

Turp , kan me u vra kto te cmendurit partiak , aman mosni se skeni hajr . Kujtoni pak vrasjen e antarit te PPD nga PDSH-ja.
Per ke u vrajten ? Vdiq duke mbrojt partin , e kjo parti pastaj lidh koalicion me vrasesit ?
Sja vlen , nese shifni ndonje interes personal mir, mirpo mos rrezikoni jeten tuaj dhe mos e nxini ftyren .

----------


## Faik

*Bombë në oborrin e Talat Xhaferit*

_Shkruar: 22/04/2008 - 14:54
• Ish zëvendësministri i Mbrojtjes Xhaferi sulmin e ka cilësuar politikisht të motivuar dhe ka akuzuar për këtë akt funksionarë të lartë të PDSH-së në pushtet._

Nga shpërthimi i bombës janë dëmtuar xhamat e shtëpisë dhe vetura e Talat Xhaferit funksionar i lartë i BDI-së. Persona të panjohur rreth orës 3 të mëngjesit pasi kanë hedhur bombën para shtëpisë së Talat Xhaferit në rrugët e Forinës kanë shtënë edhe me armë zjarri. 
Ish - zëvendësministri i Mbrojtjes Xhaferi sulmin e ka cilësuar politikisht të motivuar dhe ka akuzuar për këtë akt funksionarë të lartë të PDSH-së në pushtet.  
“I them më të suksesshmit të sukseseve  anti - shqiptare, Refet Emazi, përcjellësit të tij Aqif Demirit, siguruesit të tij Demir Demirit, shefit të stacionit  të policisë të Çegranit, Agim Bilallit, Menduh Thaçit, unë porosinë e kam marrë, familja ime porosinë e  ka marrë, familja ime porosinë e pranon, Forina porosinë e pranon. Forina me këtë porosi do të ballafaqohet dhe do të ballafaqohet duke dal në skaj me hajnat, me hajdutët me drogirashët, me gjithë ata që asgjë tjetër përpos punëve të fëlliqura, punëve të kuluareve,  sepse nuk kanë guxim të ballafaqohen ballë për  ballë me intelektin apo me mos intelektin që se kanë, që u mungon”, akuzoi Talat Xhaferi. 
Nga PDSH nuk i kanë komentuar akuzat e Xhaferit drejtuar funksionarëve të kësaj partie. Kryetari Menduh Thaci dhe zv/ministri i Brendshëm në dorëheqje, të cilët morën pjesë në inaugurimin e Spitalit të Tetovës në Qendër Klinike, nuk deshën të prononcohen për mediat dhe t’u përgjigjen akuzave të Talat Xhaferit. 
MPB e ka konfirmuar rastin dhe ka deklaruar se po punon në zbardhjen e plotë të tij.  
“Nga vendi i ngjarjes janë marrë pjesë nga mjeti shpërthyes, sipas informatave të para bëhet fjalë për bombë dore kashikara, ashtu që MPB-ja bashkë me prokurorinë nga Gostivari dhe gjykatësin hetues i kanë ndërmarrë të gjitha masat e nevojshme për të identifikuar kryerësit e veprës dhe për zbardhjen e plotë të rastit”, tha zëdhënësi i policisë, IvoKotevski.. 
Përmes një komunikate për shtyp BDI-ja ka akuzuar PDSH-në për sulmin ndaj funksionarit të saj. “Prishja e imazhit të zgjedhjeve, që po dëshmohet si një strategji e Partisë Demokratike Shqiptare, e ka koston e lartë për Maqedoninë, në prag të anëtarësimit në NATO.  Ftojmë zyrtarët e kësaj partie që menjëherë të ndërpresin me fushatën e këtillë të shantazhimit dhe frikësimit të popullatës dhe të krijojnë kushte për realizimin e procesit normal zgjedhor”, thuhet në reagimin e BDI-së.

Bedri Rexhallari

----------


## strong_07

Si duket keto zgjedhjet do te jen te pergjakshme shpresoj se lideret tone i mbledhin mend dhe nuk lejojne te derdhet gjeku

----------


## Shkupi

Per fat te keq skenari i deshtuar serb ne Kosove per destabilizimin e rajonit dhe te shqiptareve ne pergjithesi keto dite ka gjasa reale te realizohet nga shqiptaret e Maqedonise. PDSH dhe BDI te dehur nga lezeti i kolltukut maqedon ka disa dite qe kane filluar lufte te armatosur nderpartiake me kallasha, altija,bomba kallje te selive partiake, rrahje etj. Ne kete turbo-tallava gjendje, eshte mrekulli qe deri tani nuk ka viktime dhe te shpresojme se nuk do te kete. Mjafton vetem nje shkendi pak me e madhe dhe ushtrite e te dy taborreve te nisin lufte qytetare(katunare) mes partive, mahallave pro e contra njeres apo tjetres pale. Niveli i ulte qytetar e arsimor,a tmosfere talebane te ushqyer vite me radhe nga fundamentalistet me nallana e mjekra si duket e ka arritur qellimin e vet e qe eshte kulmi i ndasise brendashqiptare. Do te behemi turpi i kombit, nje degjeneren klasik, nje mbeturine otomane nje nje cep te popullit tone. Mjere ata qe besojne se kjo eshte zgjidhja... jam shume skeptik per ditet qe vijne.

----------


## LoG

Ka Patur të shtëna?


Hahaha.

----------


## Raim

DEMANT - PDSH SHPIF




Likove, 22 prill 2008 

Shtabi zgjedhor i BDI-se per Kumanove dhe Likove e denon ashper sulmin ne shtabin e PDSH-se ne fshatin Orizare, njekohesisht vleresojme se kjo eshte veper e vete subjektit i cili gjoja eshte sulmuar. Qellimet jane te qarta, provokim i situates parazgjedhore meqe tanime me deshtimet dhe veprat antikombetare te PDSH-se, ata jane bindur se ne keto zgjedhje si gjithmone do te dalin te humbur. 

Apelojme qe provokime te ketilla te nivelit me te ulet nuk jane ne ineteres kombetare andaj i lusim qytetaret per maturi, vigjilence dhe sycelsi meqe ka ardhur koha e fundit e denimit te aktave te kuzhinave te huaja me qellime te qarta antishqiptar. 

     Shtabi I BDI-se Kumanove dhe Likove
             Agim Ramadani

----------


## LoG

Ncncn AntiKombetare ! shko bre mitu bre Raim !

----------


## Renea

e kto likovalit si kallen per parti si kuptoj , kurr hajrin sja kan par as njones as tjetres , cdo her i kan rjep per interesat partiake dhe asnjeher kjo zon sja u ka pa hajrin asnjeres.

----------


## derjansi

shkoni bre e hidhni bume n"aborre t'makedonve jo t'shqiptarve se o marre

----------


## Progres

PDSH: Talat Xhaferi ka llogari të papastrura

Reagim: PDSH-ja kërkon zbardhjen e së vërtetës që lidhet me incidentet e fundit

Partia Demokratike Shqiptare dënon ashpër dhe distancohet nga incidentet e këtilla. Mendojmë se jo vetëm Talat Xhaferi, por i tërë kreu i BDI së ka llogari të pa pastruara  kriminele, po ashtu mendojmë se tentimi i tyre për t'i dhënë prapavijë  politike është tendencioz. Informatat tona nga terreni flasin se në vitin 2001 në rrethana misterioze është vrarë Tahir Sinani nga Shqipëria dhe mendojmë se motivi është këtu.

Por, apelojmë deri te organet e Ministrisë së Punëve të Brendshme që të zbardhin këtë rast ndërsa kreu i BDI së nëse mendon se është fundi atëherë ai është vetëm për ta e jo për të gjithë botën.

----------


## Progres

REAGIM: POLITIKA BANDITESKE DHE ANTISHQIPTARE E BDI-së


Kulmi i çmendurisë: Me urdhër të BDI-së u dogj flamuri kombëtar, u mbajtën peng banorët e pafajshëm, u dogj zyra e PDSH-së si dhe u terrorizua një fshat.

Shprehim indinjatën e thellë dhe reagon ashpër ndaj  brutalitetit dhe veprimeve antishqiptare   të dirigjuara nga Bashkimi Demokratik për Integrim. Ngjarja e tmerrshme që ka ndodhur në zyrat e Partisë Demokratike Shqiptare në fshatin Orizare të Komunës së Likovës dëshmon veprimin antidemokratik  dhe antishqiptar të BDI-së e cila si instrument politik ka gjuhën e armës dhe të terrorit. Reagimi ynë përputhet me shejtërinë e simbolit tonë kombëtar, me lirinë dhe sigurinë e qytetarëve, me mbrojtjen e pronës dhe pasurisë, me të drejtën demokratike dhe njerëzore për të jetuar të lirë dhe sovranë. Ngjarja e kobshme në degën e PDSH-së në Komunën e Likovës vërteton lajthitjen e BDI-së e cila nxit terror në opinionin e gjerë dhe që e ka humbur krejtësisht logjikën e veprimit demokratik. BDI-ja tregoi fytyrën e vertetë të ligësisë dhe të pabesisë. Për pasojë lidershipi i BDI-së duhet ti japë në llogari të kujt u inicua djegia e simbolit tonë kombëtar, për hesap të kujt u mbajtën peng banorët e pafajshëm, kujt i shërbëjne maskat në këtë periudhë decivize për ardhmërinë e kombit shqiptar. Ne gjithashtu shprehim indinjatën tonë për politikën banditeske dhe vandaliste të BDI-së e cila në prag të zgjedhje kërkon të shkaktojë  mish-mash brenda shqiptar. Ne e kemi të qartë se cfarë fshihet pas terrorit dhe veprimeve banditeske të BDI-së: frika për humbjen e thellë në zgjedhje. Ata nxitën zgjedhjet e parakohshme duke besuar tek terrori, presioni, maskat, dhe veprimet e tjera huligane. Por, tashmë ka perenduar koha e tyre. Sëkëndejmi kërkojmë që në mënyrë urgjente organet kompetente të nxjerrin para drejtësisë autorët të cilët përdhosën simbolin kombëtar, që mbajtën peng banorët e pafajshëm.  Gjithashtu kërkojmë që faktori ndërkombëtar të ndikojë fuqishëm dhe të marrë masa për të disiplinuar BDI-në e cila si formë veprimi ka huliganizmin dhe terrorin.

----------


## Renea

Bash kan marr msim prej shkijeve kto politikogomart ton , ju kujtohet ajo : Beri vetvrasje , duke shkrep 3 plumba ne shpind .

----------


## RaPSouL

_Zëdhënsi i Partis Demokratike Shqiptare Adriatik Imeri reagoi ndaj deklaratës së Talat Xhaferit _ 

Partia Demokratike Shqiptare dënon ashpër dhe distancohet nga incidentet e këtilla. Mendojmë se jo vetëm Talat Xhaferi, por i tërë kreu i BDI –së ka llogari të pa pastruara kriminele, po ashtu mendojmë se tentimi i tyre për t'i dhënë prapavijë politike është tendencioz. Informatat tona nga terreni flasin se në vitin 2001 në rrethana misterioze është vrarë Tahir Sinani nga Shqipëria dhe mendojmë se motivi është këtu.

Por, apelojmë deri te organet e Ministrisë së Punëve të Brendshme që të zbardhin këtë rast ndërsa kreu i BDI –së nëse mendon se është fundi atëherë ai është vetëm për ta e jo për të gjithë botën.

----------


## RaPSouL

Kush e vendosi kryeteme kete teme? Per cfar ja vlene te jete kryetem kjo merr aman!

----------


## no name

> Kush e vendosi kryeteme kete teme? Per cfar ja vlene te jete kryetem kjo merr aman!


_Sa keq qe nuk te ka vu Admin Albo-ja ty_

----------


## Cimo

Alienated shume heshtish be, mos eshte kjo veper e BDSH-se ? I gjan mazi peles  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Alisetar

Që mos të ketë këso lloj incidentesh, duhet përkrahur nismën e diasporës ku kërkojnë UNITET, apo EKIP TË UNITETIT nga partitë politike në Maqedoni! Nëse nuk ka unitet do ketë përçarje, dhe gjithmonë ai tjetri e ka mirë kurse ky tjetri se ka mirë dhe rrethi "vicioz" i telasheve do të mbetet "hariç" (i askujt)!

Kto lloj akrobacionesh politike i kemi parë në të kaluarën, por atëherë nuk ishte BDI që "hudhte në ajr" shtabet politike por PPD-ja! Ndoshta ato ish-ppdistë u rradhitën në anën e BDI-s dhe tani atje kanë filluar "aktivitetin" e tyre, kështu që së paku PPD-ja ka me çka të lavdohet!!! U pastrua PPD-ja nga "banditët" e dikurshëm që i pengonin PDSH-ës! Gjepura! PDSH-s i pengojnë të gjithë shqiptarët jo vetëm BDI-ja apo ish-ppdistët!

Burrni do ishte sikur pdsh të pranon disfatën, atëherë vërtetë do të demantojnë çdo cinik se pdsh është kombëtare! Të gjitha sondazhet tregojnë se pdsh kësaj rradhe do humbë katastrofë, aq sa ppd-ja i shkon përkrah për nga përqindja, së paku ppd-ja nuk ka bagazh kontrverz, me siguri kjo e ndihmon ende dhe njerzit kanë besim në të. Në sondazhe, BDSH për mua është duke treguar një befasi të madhe ngase kotizon lartë në përqindje, menjëherë pas BDI-s, bile në lajmet.net është përpara BDI-s! Sikur të ishin fer këto zgjedhje do të ishin vërtetë interesante.

----------


## Shkupi

Nese  elementet e luftes se armatosur shqiptaro-shqiptare ne Maqedoni nuk vlen per kryeteme atehere Rapsoul mbase sezona e mbjelljes se fidaneve duhet te jete.Edhe ne kete teme militantet partiak e shfrytezuan per ti promovuar komunikatat e shtypit te partive te veta.Mendova se do te kemi nje diskutim me racional dhe me largpames sesa selia e nanes parti.Personalisht te vetmen shprese ne kete kasaphane ne ardhje e kam tek zyrat nderkombetare ne Shkup posacerisht ate amerikane e cila eshte ne gjendje ti qetesoje keto militant partiak.Edhe ashtu jemi bere turp dhe lajm i keq ne te gjitha mediumet dhe se paku te relativizohet demi. Ne mund te flasim me dite te tera kush eshte fajtor por eshte mese e qarte se fajtor jane organet shteterore maqedone te cilat e stimulojne vellavrasjen ndershqiptare dhe talebanizimin e shoqerise sone me qellim qe ti tregojne botes perendimore se me cfare njerez ata po ndeshen. Qellimi eshte perfitimi i simpatise perendimore per lufte te pakompromist kunder talebaneve shqiptar ne Maqedoni.Ajo qe nuk i shkoi per dore Millosheviqit si duket tani ne Maqedoni po i shkon per dore lidershipit maqedon.

----------

